# sourcing good quality malts into Hobart



## bigredtrolley (9/4/14)

Hi all, due to a recent contract ending with no subsequent renewal I have taken matters into my own hands and have decided to up my home brewing operation somewhat as time is no longer a issue - we'll worry about finances later ;-)

This has rapidly lead to the issue that my previous 1-5kg malt bags from the local home-brew shop isn't really sufficient...

Does anyone know what is the best way to source larger amounts of good quality malt (especially base pale malts) into Hobart? I'd be initially looking at getting in 100-200kg worth.


cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/4/14)

Not sure if the bulk buys will help you - they're held generally out of Paul Morrison's (Morrison brewing) aka itmechanic shed in LST. Paul sometimes gets extra amounts that he's happy to sell to you.

Trouble is they're out of Launnie you do need to get on board when they happen and one has just happened. Maybe some of the Tassie brewers (there are a number in Hobart) have some surplus supplies. I have probably 65kg worth which will keep me going (for the most part, I'll need some spec malts still) until the next one.

Joe White malting in Spreyton (near Devonport) does only Pils malt, but you might be able to call them to see what the dealio is.

Or organise another bulk buy? I'm sure someone here will be in for some more grain.


----------



## Not For Horses (9/4/14)

What time frame are you looking at to acquire that amount?
I may be able to help out with 100-200kgs in a couple of months time once things are up and running.


----------



## bigredtrolley (11/4/14)

Thanks guys, kinda need some base malts ASAP so will try and suss something out.

Also, how can I get in on one of the bulk buys when they come around? I'm happy to go through Launy if thats the only option...


----------



## Mutaneer (11/4/14)

Silly as it may sound,
talk to the guys on the ground at Cascade.
They've been happy to help out with the "low" volume whiskey distillers.

Also get in touch with Stu Addison at Tasman Quartermasters in Elizabeth St.
He knows people who knows people and has his fingers in a few pies around the place.


----------



## Kudzu (11/4/14)

Click "Follow this topic" on the Tassie grain bulk buy thread:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/55921-grain-bulk-buy-tassie

That way you'll get notified by email when someone posts in it. As LRG said, we just finished one a month or so ago, so probably won't help you in the short term. Nothing to stop you putting the feelers out though. Think you need 40 bags to fill a pallet and make the shipping the most economical.


----------



## Not For Horses (11/4/14)

There is probably half a dozen bags of Joe White at brew by you in Launnie so you'd surely be able to get something from Moonah to fill the gap for now.


----------

